# Performance Monitor in Server 2003



## mcseguy9 (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello all. Is it possible to setup Performance Monitor so that you can save the data it produces and look at it at a later time? I'm not talking about a snapshot or point in time, which I know I can do, but instead a full historical view of what went down (of what the counters produced) through the entire use of the monitor. So let's say I run the monitor on certain objects\counters for 8 hours. Can I save that data and review it at a later date and literally see everything that occured with those objects\counters for that 8 hours?


----------



## creator-owner (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
Yes, you can do that.
You can simply save the .BLG file onto your machine and then later on, reload it using Perfmon for a review.

~Cheers
Marcus S
http://www._crossloop_.com/_helpforsure_


----------

